# Watagan State Forest



## DDALDD (Nov 24, 2008)

G'day all,

Last weekend I went herping for the first time, and since I was on the Central Coast in Morisset, the Watagan State Forest seemed as good a place as any to try. I went Fri, Sat and Sun night, but the latter nights were both cold and windy/rainy so I wasn't expecting anything and that proved to be correct. Friday night was slightly more successful though, and I saw my first ever leaf tailed gecko in the flesh. Common to some I'm sure, but I was over the moon. It was the only herp of the night, but frogs, millipedes and centipedes were all out and about, and so were huntsmans which provided me with about 4 heartattacks as the night progressed. Can anyone identify the red frog/toad? Or the black bugs? They were everywhere. 

Anyway, thought I'd share.


----------



## kcaj_123 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice finds... see any funnelweb burrows?

I might go there next weekend


----------



## mattmc (Nov 24, 2008)

the 'red frog/toad' is a Red Backed Toadlet.


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice. Live very close to the Wattagans. Might go up see if I can find any Dimonds. Anyone seen any up there?


----------



## DDALDD (Nov 24, 2008)

kcaj_123 said:


> Nice finds... see any funnelweb burrows?



Wasn't looking for them, I'm sure they'd be out there somewhere.



mattmc said:


> the 'red frog/toad' is a Red Backed Toadlet.



Thanks mate



fraser888 said:


> Nice. Live very close to the Wattagans. Might go up see if I can find any Dimonds. Anyone seen any up there?



I was wondering that too, it was far too cold this weekend though.


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 24, 2008)

Leaf-tails may be common but they are always fun to find at night. Their colour and pattern are always amazing. 

The bugs are beetles. I can't see the mouthparts well but the beetles look like they would be in the family Carabidae or maybe Tenebrionidae.

Regards,
David


----------



## DDALDD (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks David, the leaf tailed made the whole weekend worth it for me. Next time I'm there I'll try again. I'm hoping to one day have herping nights as successful as yours seem to be, not to mention learn how to use a camera as well as you can!


----------



## driftr (Nov 25, 2008)

cool thats not far from me, i was in Hervey Bay recently and couldnt beleive all the little geckos around the house..


----------

